# Polaris with 454 big block chevy



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

This is a short video I found of my friends Mike's polaris that he put a 454 jet boat engine in. No its not practical but it sure is cool!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've seen that bad boy out at River Run every time I've been so far..... BUT this is the first time I've ever seen/heard it run, its always in the parkinglot while i'm there.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

He takes his arctic cat when he goes too so he dousnt ride this all the time. He also has one with a 350 chevy. He built it first then the 454 one. He likes building crazy crap. He has an old tractor with brush hog that is also 454 powered and he can mow down tree's with it! He likes the wow factor i should say!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Love it...!


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

And I thought my Brute was hot on my legs...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

how fast?
I see paddle tires and a ski front set up in his future....


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

DLB said:


> And I thought my Brute was hot on my legs...


 I was thinking the same thing when i saw that.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I was hoping he would try and skim that pit...lol.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I would imagine hammering that thing is out of the question, that tiny ring gear in the rear is being tortured just idling around


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Its got a 10 bolt chevy truck rear end so it will hold up. Motor is pretty much stock with a small RV cam


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Guess its better than throwin the gm motors in the junk pile hehe. Might as well use them for somethin. :saevilw:


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

^^^You are right. Ford needs em.


----------

